# New foxpro



## Xforce41 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got my new foxpro wildfire2 today. So far I have the household dog going totally nuts! Hope the Pennsylvania red fox like it as much as he does!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! congrats !


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice I love mine. Fox jack is a good add on too.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I like mine also. Now go get the free program Audacity and get creative and make up your own sets.

go here - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on Audacity, you can even change the pitches up and down or add sounds together.


----------

